# German, Asian or American cars!



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

I am in the market for a used suv and need some help deciding...please.

1. Whats your thoughts on maintenance/reliability of these 3 makes in the gulf?

2. What about resale value..and annual depreciation?

3. Any other advise?

Thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Asian (well Japanese none of the other sh1te) then German then yank


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Japanese seems to be more reliable and hold value better - especially Toyota.


----------



## Jetsettlers (Oct 8, 2011)

From previous and current experience, Japanese always seem to run longer and have better resale.


----------



## vinyl57 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Most Reliable SUV makes/models*



Shark00 said:


> I am in the market for a used suv and need some help deciding...please.
> 
> 1. Whats your thoughts on maintenance/reliability of these 3 makes in the gulf?
> 
> ...


The most reliable SUV's are the Asian makes, although most are made in the USA nowadays. The Subaru Forester is a great smaller size SUV and it handles well in all four seasons here in the Northeast (plus great gas mileage and low depreciation). Toyota's RAV4 isn't far behind in my book, super reliable and easy to drive - but they tend to be more expensive as you add AWD and other options. If you want a real bargain, take a look at the Kia Sorento or Hyundai Sante Fe SUV. They aren't as smooth or large as a Toyota Highlander, but they beat it by a mile in price and are fairly durable. Just don't expect the same resale value for the Korean models and drive them till the "wheels fall off" - it might take 250K miles! I hope this helps!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Do you have any models in mind?

Models from the same country may be 180 degrees apart in terms of reliability etc. 

Toyota cars are generally overpriced here, and apart from the FJ and LandCruiser , nothing is really the best in its class.

If you are buying a used car, depreciation and resale value wouldnt matter that much .

Toyota Highlander is a great SUV but its not available in the UAE for some inexplicable reason ...!


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Contentious!*

This'll get it fired up for sure:clap2:
I understand that the Nissan Patrol kicks Landcruiser butt from here to eternity and as for the FJ, what class is it in? Ugly Betty's? lol



Tropicana said:


> and apart from the FJ and LandCruiser , nothing is really the best in its class.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you actually enjoy driving, then the German cars are the best generally, but if it's an SUV you need then Land Rover/Range Rover would be the best option.

If you want a functional appliance, then go Asian.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

wazza2222 said:


> This'll get it fired up for sure:clap2:
> I understand that the Nissan Patrol kicks Landcruiser butt from here to eternity and as for the FJ, what class is it in? Ugly Betty's? lol


The Fj is in a niche of its own: "real" SUV that is very good offroad and not bad onroad and is a 5 seater

Almost all SUVs that are good offroad are 7 seaters. Exceptions include the Nissan xterra and FJ. 

As for its design it is polarizing and people either love it or hate it,.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

^^^

Good reply.

For an earlier posting the new and more recent Patrols are not especially good in the desert. Nearly all the tour companies use the Landcruiser for a reason. I would love to go German/landrover but it is hard to recommend a car that is not designed for the climate here, and depreciates terribly.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I wouldn't have a clue, I just love the arguments when it comes to cars! (these things go in the desert you say? well I never... I thought they just went into guard rails on the SZR at 150kph)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What are you wanting it for? Family vehicle - Armada or Explorer. Offroad/desert - older Patrol or Landcruiser. Purely on 'looks' - Infitinity, Range Rover, new Patrol. Better economical buy - Kia Sorento or Sportage.

If is second vehicle, get a jeep


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

So a Toyota has a higher resale value than say ... a Porsche?


----------



## doctor death (Oct 9, 2011)

can you post the names and brands in mind.. with the specs, and i can give you a quite good comments and recommendations on that...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

doctor death said:


> can you post the names and brands in mind.. with the specs, and i can give you a quite good comments and recommendations on that...


Woah.. relax lads, the expert is here!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I'd get a Range Rover but only one of those with loads of little dot type lights instead of ordinary headlamps. They really do add that little bit extra class.


----------



## vinyl57 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Land Rover SUV reliability*



Gavtek said:


> If you actually enjoy driving, then the German cars are the best generally, but if it's an SUV you need then Land Rover/Range Rover would be the best option.
> 
> If you want a functional appliance, then go Asian.


Here in the USA, Land Rovers have a horrible reputation for reliability and they eat gas like pit bulls eat steak - by the $20's! They tend to go for ~$50K new and the resale value is half of that after 3 - 4 years, so beware! They are great for tooling around the mountains in Arizona (been there and done that), but they will break down and cost you a small fortune to repair (been there too). Good luck!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

That's because Americans don't know how to drive.

I just sold my 2006 Range Rover I bought 2 years ago with 40k on the clock and a year left on the warranty for 25% less than I paid for it from a dealer to a used car dealer with 80k on the clock, no warranty and no dealer service history (last service was down by a private garage). I was happy with that considering it would have been cheaper if I bought it privately and I would have got more for it if I sold it privately.

Only needed a battery and brake discs/pads while I owned it too.


----------



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Jynxgirl, looking for a family car..no aspiration to dune bash!

Saint Ari, Q5/7, Rx350 or X5..your thoughts?


----------



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Gavtek, I love the RRover but somehow cannot convince the lady that it's also gorgeous! She can't seem to see past the beast.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Shark00 said:


> Gavtek, I love the RRover but somehow cannot convince the lady that it's also gorgeous! She can't seem to see past the beast.


Not even the Range Rover Sport? 

I think it's fair to say that your good lady has very bad taste.

However, I am not sure what that says about you!


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Saint Ari said:


> So a Toyota has a higher resale value than say ... a Porsche?


Maybe in Africa.....


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Not even the Range Rover Sport?
> 
> I think it's fair to say that your good lady has very bad taste.
> 
> However, I am not sure what that says about you!


RR and LR, British scrap of course....

I remember there was a brand called just "Rover" what happend to them?
Was merged into BMW a while ago and then released into scrap because BMW was not able to turn the factory into a QM based scheme... (British stubborn)


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> So a Toyota has a higher resale value than say ... a Porsche?


yes.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Woah.. relax lads, the expert is here!


lol.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The modern Range Rovers are just BMW's for people who aren't complete and utter ******s.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Shark00 said:


> Jynxgirl, looking for a family car..no aspiration to dune bash!
> 
> Saint Ari, Q5/7, Rx350 or X5..your thoughts?


I do think the X6 is a very sexy thang ... but since you might need more room .. then perhaps an X5 ... 

The Audi Q's are nice looking but from what I understand they are underpowered. 

I had a RR-S .. that I kept for 5 months since its a POS IMHO ... didnt make power whatsoever so .. scratch that. 

Being a P-car guy .. I dare to say that a Cayenne is somewhat fugly to me... but I'm absolutely certain that it'll make it up when it comes to performance ... 

A Jeep SRT8 also lines up there ... but for pennies on a dollar ... 

Not big on the Lexus ... been on the Nissan / Infiniti line .. and it wasnt bad at all ... 

Will most definatly skip the ML ... 

IMHO .. I'd go X5/X6 ... Cayenne is you can live with its fugliness ... and as a Yank that doesnt like Yank cars ... Jeep SRT8 ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Kawasutra said:


> I remember there was a brand called just "Rover" what happend to them?


UK govts sacked off cars years ago. It's all about arms, which is particularly handy as you can keep the market buoyant by simply invading other countries.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> yes.


Whoa? 

You dont happen to drive a Toyota, do you?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> UK govts sacked off cars years ago. It's all about arms, which is particularly handy as you can keep the market buoyant by simply invading other countries.


Does it count that I "hot refuel" mine up with a half and half mixture of Uranium and Unobtainium?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Whoa?
> 
> You dont happen to drive a Toyota, do you?


Yep. Although in fairness i am not a Toyota fan, as I think that by and large they are boring and derivative, but the fact is there is a micro market throughout the GCC based on a misconception that Toyota's are durable and this ensures that the residuals are amoungst the strongest seen in any market anywhere.

And breathe........................


----------



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the great inputs...

Anyone have an opinion on purchasing from Ras al Khor or Sharjah...and the associated risks?


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

I wonder how these will do here in the UAE.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

They will be like tampons, every **** will have one.


----------



## KidRukkus (Sep 12, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> They will be like tampons, every **** will have one.


Wow... don't sugarcoat things - tell us how you really feel.

Never owned an RR, but they have always captured my interest. Wife loves them as well.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`ll put my fire proof Nomex suit on in anticipation of the replies but if the only car your driving is a 4wd SUV, or whatever you want to call a truck with seats, then you`re not really into driving.Even if i`d kids I wouldn`t be driving them about in something that handles like a waterbed on wheels.


----------



## vinyl57 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Fire in the hole!*



Felixtoo2 said:


> I`ll put my fire proof Nomex suit on in anticipation of the replies but if the only car your driving is a 4wd SUV, or whatever you want to call a truck with seats, then you`re not really into driving.Even if i`d kids I wouldn`t be driving them about in something that handles like a waterbed on wheels.


Agree with you man, BUT my daughter had to have an mid-size SUV with a roof rack (made up for other shortcomings) when she was able to drive. I'll keep driving my old Infiniti i35 and the wife is keeping her Toyota Avalon forever. 

So far, our daughter has only hit a deer and totaled a Toyota Previa - after two weeks in college (the Mitsubishi Endeavor survived - on;y $5K damage). Different strokes for different folks, which is why I recommended the Subaru Forester or a Toyota RAV4 - they drive better than most cars here in the USA. I guess it's my turn to wear the Nomex now dude!


----------



## vinyl57 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Million Mile Machine*



Saint Ari said:


> Does it count that I "hot refuel" mine up with a half and half mixture of Uranium and Unobtainium?



This might give you a slight edge over the all electric Nissan Leaf, since you probably won't need to refuel for at least a million miles. I'll never be able to get me one of those SUV's until I sign up for the nuclear Navy back here in the states!


----------



## vinyl57 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Toyota Landcruiser/Lexus RX450*



Bigjimbo said:


> ^^^
> 
> Good reply.
> 
> For an earlier posting the new and more recent Patrols are not especially good in the desert. Nearly all the tour companies use the Landcruiser for a reason. I would love to go German/landrover but it is hard to recommend a car that is not designed for the climate here, and depreciates terribly.


The Toyota Landcruiser and Lexus RX450 are probably the two most reliable full-size SUV's on the market - period. We owned one as a company car for 7 years and never had an issue with it - excellent resale value too! My friend drives an RX450 as his company car and he just loves it. He'll probably get the Hybrid version of it next time.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I ran a Subaru Impreza Turbo for four years in the UK averaging 15mpg and doing 20,000 miles a year. That thing never let me down but when I think back to how much money I spent on fueling and insuring it I still feel sick lol!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

WOW, the forum gets warm up with any Cars thread...

Let's focus on his needs. I guess you want a SUV for leisure, go to work and venture the desert ? Kindah one size fits all.

I brought my car from Canada and it is ASIAN make. The VIN starts with J which means it was made in Japan and exported to North America complying with US/ Canada specs.

The only downside that I experienced is the oil, you will need to use a different one and that will reduce fuel efficiency, but experts says that it just compromises 2% which is honestly nothing. UAE market is flooded with American cars. 

You will to have pay more heed in all fluids in your car for maintenance. A Gulf specs car is supposed to have all fluids compatible with the weather.

So far I am satisfied, did not have a single mechanical problem other than fuzzy drivers who hit my car. I had problem with German cars, but I was living in Brazil and Tropicana comments are spot on! depending on the country that the car is being sold it can be built with lesser quality components.

For example a Golf car sold in Brazil is not the same in terms of quality as a Golf sold in Canada. FAT CHANCE!!!

I would say go for an Asian Make. Did you check Hyundai ? They are affordable and moreover they made big strides in quality. Warranty as well is top notch. I particularly do not own one, but would be on my preferred list for reliability and peace of mind.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Importing a Mazda 5 Van all the way from Northern California to the UAE and back is a really good idea ... everyone should do it.

One should make sure that it has a VIN that starts with a J but complies with US / Canada specs. 

Even though it has reduced fuel effeciency ... one should be completely satisfied ... not to mention a Mazda has way way better engineering compared to German cars ....everyone should dump their German cars for a Mazda.

Let's all do it folks!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Saint Ari said:


> Importing a Mazda 5 Van all the way from Northern California to the UAE and back is a really good idea ... everyone should do it.
> 
> One should make sure that it has a VIN that starts with a J but complies with US / Canada specs.
> 
> ...


Hey Ari,

Not sure why you are so aggressive and upset about my personal choices. I am here trying to help our colleague. I appreciate if you could spare your criticism to yourself. 

I shared that my car was built in Japan with american specs and that it has been faring well so far in the UAE. In other words, I tried to guide towards asian made cars they are reliable and last. If this is your main thrust when seeking a car,

Not everyone is interested to have a porche. I am not at least. Some are not expecting to spend years in the country and no point to buy a drinking v12 Q7 either if you are going to unload it in two years, but hey people choose what fits best


----------



## vinyl57 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Thirsty little Subarus*



Felixtoo2 said:


> I ran a Subaru Impreza Turbo for four years in the UK averaging 15mpg and doing 20,000 miles a year. That thing never let me down but when I think back to how much money I spent on fueling and insuring it I still feel sick lol!


The joy of driving a turbocharged AWD Subaru is probably what led to the poorer gas mileage, but I'm not surprised it was super reliable. Here in the USA, gas is still relatively cheap (~$3.15/gal in the Princeton, NJ area), so folks still drive a lot of SUV and pick-up trucks around for pleasure. One of our company cars is a Subaru Legacy and it averages ~27 mpg in mixed driving, which isn't too bad for an AWD car. It's an all season vehicle that calls southern New Hampshire its home and does well going to Bangor, Maine even in January! The Subaru Outback is a great vehicle for those wanting to have an "SUV" that drives like a car too!


----------



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> WOW, the forum gets warm up with any Cars thread...
> 
> Let's focus on his needs. I guess you want a SUV for leisure, go to work and venture the desert ? Kindah one size fits all.


Thanks Canuck for trying to bring it back to track.. although admittedly I kinda enjoyed the diverse discussions!

One final Question pls.. Any advise on purchasing from Ras Al Khor vs the dubizzle route?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I haven't been to Ras Al Khor, but I just bought a car from a used car dealer that has a branch in Ras Al Khor.

What I did was arrange for the car to go to the main dealer for a full inspection and get a 2 year extended warranty, so even if the dealer missed something and it goes bang, I'll be covered.


----------



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

What I did was arrange for the car to go to the main dealer for a full inspection and get a 2 year extended warranty said:


> Thanks Gavtek.. have noted the advice.


----------

